# Whites



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Black away.. white on.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

did you drop your niqab in bleach?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, I think MS's talking about the police.
But sure, makes me wonder, why the women don't swich their black niqab for white ones, surely they would be more suitable for the heat


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> lol, I think MS's talking about the police.
> But sure, makes me wonder, why the women don't swich their black niqab for white ones, surely they would be more suitable for the heat


I guess it's to do with "see through" being a no-no. Still, I've seen women wearing niqab in a milky coffee kind of shade, which must be a better option for the extreme heat. The problem is these garments are not just 1 piece, 1 layer. I don't know how they survive


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I guess it's to do with "see through" being a no-no. Still, I've seen women wearing niqab in a milky coffee kind of shade, which must be a better option for the extreme heat. The problem is these garments are not just 1 piece, 1 layer. I don't know how they survive




I have seen white being used in Oman.. 

but it's the same in Europe regarding heat,... black widow tweeds that the elderly never seem to discard,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

yes, you are right about European old women but here is not just old people wearing the stuff.

anyway, back to police uniforms, take a look at this traffic guy 

Cairo 1938 221670-09 - YouTube


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Black away.. white on.


 Whewww! Where I come from you dont use words like this, unless you want to be branded a racist immediately. You almost gave me heart failure


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Whewww! Where I come from you dont use words like this, unless you want to be branded a racist immediately. You almost gave me heart failure




Would be the same in the UK... 

political correctness has gone mad,


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Would be the same in the UK...
> 
> political correctness has gone mad,


I remember when I returned from South Africa back to Munich (which is one of the places with the lowest crime rate in Germany) and I saw a black guy climbing through a window of a school on a Sunday so I called police. The officer asked me "so the suspect was wearing black clothes?" and I answered, "no, he was black." After a few seconds of shock he answered "Oh, I understand, he was coloured!" and I said "listened, I lived in Africa. The guy wasn't coloured, he was black!"
After they surrounded the school it turned out it was the window cleaner who was working illegally which in German is "Schwarzarbeit" which directly translates into black work...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JochenvW said:


> I remember when I returned from South Africa back to Munich (which is one of the places with the lowest crime rate in Germany) and I saw a black guy climbing through a window of a school on a Sunday so I called police. The officer asked me "so the suspect was wearing black clothes?" and I answered, "no, he was black." After a few seconds of shock he answered "Oh, I understand, he was coloured!" and I said "listened, I lived in Africa. The guy wasn't coloured, he was black!"
> After they surrounded the school it turned out it was the window cleaner who was working illegally which in German is "Schwarzarbeit" which directly translates into black work...




We had a post on here a couple of years ago and someone said... the natives of Egypt/cairo and of course someone jumped in accusing the poster of all manner of things by using the word native which is of course the correct term.


----------

